# Will create guitar mockups for food



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey! Im teaching myself Adobe Illustrator. I want fun projects to practice my skills. So I choose, guitar mockups!

Tell me what you want a mockup of, and I will try my best to create it. 

Im getting a huge number of requests! Your request will be fulfilled in the order of how cool it is. Keep in mind these take me at least an hour, up to several depending on when my last dose of OCD meds was. I just had surgery a few days ago, so Im pretty much stuck at home, either in bed or at my desk. I can draw custom body shapes. 

*Please use the format of the below example so I can keep track of the requests easier. *
Body Style/Number of strings: JEM 8 string
Headstock style: Reverse Ibanez, black
Finish: Brazillian flag.
Binding:Black pinstripe, body, neck, headstock.
Pickups style: H-S-H EMGs
Inlays
Bridge style:Floyd Rose
Fretboard:Ebony
Hardware color:
Other details:





Mockups


----------



## kamello (Aug 28, 2013)

Ibanez RGD Fixed bridge 7 strings in Lagoon burst, maybe with a maple fretboard (see if it suits) 3 2 1 GOOOO!!!


----------



## User Name (Aug 29, 2013)

les Paul syle 7 string with blackmachine style headstock. Neck through construction 3 piece maple and cedar neck with purple heart body wings.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 29, 2013)

8-string Ibanez Falchion, spalted maple top, ebony freatboard, no inlays.

GO!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 29, 2013)

kamello said:


> Ibanez RGD Fixed bridge 7 strings in Lagoon burst, maybe with a maple fretboard (see if it suits) 3 2 1 GOOOO!!!




Heres what I got so far. Getting a lot of practice with the pen tool, since livetrace didn't work too well. Gonna add more details, of course. It's looking pretty. I want to get as photorealistic as possible. 

What hardware color do you want? Binding color? Inlays? 







Edit! Holy carp I got a lot of requests. This first one took a while because I was doing a lot of setup work. But these still take a good amount of time to create..I may not be able to do them all, so I will be forced to pick the coolest ideas first.


----------



## Kaickul (Aug 29, 2013)

9 string, parker fly,rosewood fretboard, fixed bridge, single humbucker, volume knob, no tone knob, no inlays, quilted maple natural color, black hardware.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 29, 2013)

kamello said:


> Ibanez RGD Fixed bridge 7 strings in Lagoon burst, maybe with a maple fretboard (see if it suits) 3 2 1 GOOOO!!!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 29, 2013)

User Name said:


> les Paul syle 7 string with blackmachine style headstock. Neck through construction 3 piece maple and cedar neck with purple heart body wings.







AliceLG said:


> 8-string Ibanez Falchion, spalted maple top, ebony freatboard, no inlays.
> 
> GO!




I was a bit sloppy on this one. Still is a pretty rad axe though.









Liquid Carnage said:


> 9 string, parker fly,rosewood fretboard, fixed bridge, single humbucker, volume knob, no tone knob, quilted maple natural color, black hardware.



It's time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 29, 2013)

for when you wake up:
6 string jazzmaster
30'' scale (like a bass vi)
blank birdseye maple fretboard
shell pink body paint
maple neck (unpainted headstock)
black one ply jazzmaster pickguard
neck pickup: cream jazzmaster
bridge pickup: cream jazzmaster
bridge: jazzmaster trem
controls: one vol, one tone - both chicken head knobs
fender cbs style headstock.

be my hero, make it


----------



## jbab (Aug 29, 2013)

Carvin DC800 (preferably lefty, but doesn't need to be)
Aquaburst on quilt maple
Birdseye maple fretboard
Abalone dot inlays
Gold hardware
Passive pickups (one image with white ones and the other one with black ones)


----------



## kamello (Aug 29, 2013)

awesome man!, the maple at the fretboard looks amazing (same for the for the flamed, but the fretboard seems so real )


being nitpicky as .... (something that I don't like but I guess you want honest opinions) you went for a much darker color in the final rendition, the one before was a bit more similar to Lagoon Burst, and it doesn't have the RGD Bevels (I guess thoose are kinda hard to figure out how to create though) 

anyways, thanks a lot man. Sorry for not giving you more complete specs, I was sleeping by the time you asked for more details 


oh and the Falchion looks awesome!, and I've never liked that body shape


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 29, 2013)

Dammit now I want that Falchion 8 even mooooooooore


----------



## warhead (Aug 29, 2013)

B.C. Rich Ironbird body with Ibanez neck. 7 strings, white body, hardware like in for example RG7620(this is what I actually want to do, so would be interested in how would it look like)


----------



## jonajon91 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dude, you are a machine. Great job on all these, im sure you have enough on your plate so I shall refrain from asking.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 29, 2013)

kamello said:


> awesome man!, the maple at the fretboard looks amazing (same for the for the flamed, but the fretboard seems so real )
> 
> 
> being nitpicky as .... (something that I don't like but I guess you want honest opinions) you went for a much darker color in the final rendition, the one before was a bit more similar to Lagoon Burst, and it doesn't have the RGD Bevels (I guess thoose are kinda hard to figure out how to create though)
> ...




I think I will go back to it.. For some reason I based it off an RGA instead of an RGD. I need to figure out how to add shading effects. It's a very pretty color scheme.


----------



## kamello (Aug 29, 2013)

If you want the specs that I had on my mind; that would be
the Ibanez Gibraltar plus, or the Tight End bridge and offset dot inlays....can't think of hardware color


(if I ever get a custom........man, poor Luthier!, im so indecisive )


----------



## pink freud (Aug 29, 2013)

7 String Godin Montreal, burl maple top and black hardware/pups.

Payment:


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 29, 2013)

Can I ask why you're doing these in illustrator? I understand wanting to learn the program but if you're just trying to use livetrace on everything, surely you'd be better off sticking with rasters and using photoshop.

Not trying to be rude, just curious. I'm not much of an illustrator guy.


Edit: Also, I'm curious about how you got that bloom / instagram filter-y look on the second RGD. I like that effect.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 29, 2013)

Electric Wizard said:


> Can I ask why you're doing these in illustrator? I understand wanting to learn the program but if you're just trying to use livetrace on everything, surely you'd be better off sticking with rasters and using photoshop.
> 
> Not trying to be rude, just curious. I'm not much of an illustrator guy.
> 
> ...




My new job requires that I use Illustrator, so Im learning the ins and outs. Livetrace isn't always all that reliable. Much of the stuff Im drawing using my own guitars as reference, or tracing manually with the pen tool. I could do it in PS, but it wouldn't be of much benefit to me at the moment.

The filter I used was called HDR Efex Pro by Nik Software. It's a PS plugin.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 30, 2013)

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 30, 2013)

kamello said:


> If you want the specs that I had on my mind; that would be
> the Ibanez Gibraltar plus, or the Tight End bridge and offset dot inlays....can't think of hardware color
> 
> 
> (if I ever get a custom........man, poor Luthier!, im so indecisive )



Arghgh. Im still trying to get the bevels right. This mesh tool is really confusing. I made some mistakes on the body shape too, places where the outline isn't smooth. Lines can really be a pain in the ass. 

It's alright. I will get it perfect. Believe you me.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 30, 2013)

white iceman with gold hardware and cream binding with a cream pickguard (lp based Iceman) but with a FR.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd love to see mine but it's too much


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 30, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> Dude, you are a machine. Great job on all these, im sure you have enough on your plate so I shall refrain from asking.





dedsouth333 said:


> I'd love to see mine but it's too much



Im doing these in order of how cool I think they will turn out, rather than the order they were posted. But I think once I start drawing more guitars, my templates and libary of components will expand, and I will be able to draw them a lot faster.


----------



## larry (Aug 30, 2013)

uh, I know you specified guitar mockups, but how about amp heads? like say, if the axe fx II came in tube head format.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 30, 2013)

larry said:


> uh, I know you specified guitar mockups, but how about amp heads? like say, if the axe fx II came in tube head format.




Thats a cool idea...


----------



## pullingstraws (Aug 30, 2013)

Body Style/Number of strings: Universe, 7 string
Headstock style: Reverse Ibanez, black
Finish: White.
Binding: black on the body and white on the neck and headstock.
Pickups style: H-S-H Green pickups
Inlays: None
Bridge style: Ibanez Edge
Fretboard: Ebony
Hardware color: Black
Other details: Black/White/Black pickguard; green Strat-style knobs,green switch tip, Green Ibanez Universe headstock decal

I would really appreciate it, man.

I can't give you food but, I can give you good rep.


----------



## kamello (Aug 30, 2013)

and Kodee delivered! 





now give him pos rep 

oh, and I sent this one to a friend; His answer? ''That's a nice Misha's Daemoness rip off!, but it has that horrible headstock instead :3''


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 30, 2013)

kamello said:


> and Kodee delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooh.That Daemoness is a sexy guitar. Is that the effect you were going for? I used flame maple instead of quilt. 

Sheittt. I need a break. Im so far behind on these. lol. I spent around 4-5 hours on this one alone.


----------



## kamello (Aug 30, 2013)

not necessarily, but I had that guitar in my mind 

give it a break though, you already did an amazing job with it


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 31, 2013)

Body Style/Number of strings: Iceman
Headstock style: 3x3 ibanez head.
Finish: white or ivory.
Binding:cream on body, neck and head
Pickups style: H-x-H gold covers
Inlays MOP Blocks or trapaszoids
Bridge style:Floyd Rose
Fretboard:Ebony, or rosewood
Hardware color: gold
Other details: knobs and toggle positioned like a les paul.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 31, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Body Style/Number of strings: Iceman
> Headstock style: 3x3 ibanez head.
> Finish: white or ivory.
> Binding:cream on body, neck and head
> ...



No offense, but you can probably make one of those on one of those flash-based mockup programs. If you want to just make one of those and send it to me for retouching, I'd rather do that. These take a solid 1-2 hours at minimum to do.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 31, 2013)

<shameless self promotion> My old thread of Ibby mockups.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 31, 2013)

Xaios said:


> <shameless self promotion> My old thread of Ibby mockups.



Some beautiful stuff in dyeh.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 31, 2013)

How bout a bass? 

ESP B series body (go to their site and check it out its a sexy shape)
5 string 
Quilted maple top with deep red/black burst, matching headstock.
Kahler whammy bridge of some sort
Inverted 2+3 headstock (rather than 3+2)
Maple board either no inlays or blocks (see which looks better)
Black chrome hardware
34-36" fan
2x soap bar pickups (EMG 40 size)

Good luck and I apologize for the difficulty of it lol


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 31, 2013)

pullingstraws said:


> Body Style/Number of strings: Universe, 7 string
> Headstock style: Reverse Ibanez, black
> Finish: White.
> Binding: black on the body and white on the neck and headstock.
> ...




Got started on this one. Probably finish it tomorrow. So freaking tired. 




[/IMG]


----------



## skeels (Aug 31, 2013)

^green ESP logo is awesome


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 31, 2013)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> No offense, but you can probably make one of those on one of those flash-based mockup programs. If you want to just make one of those and send it to me for retouching, I'd rather do that. These take a solid 1-2 hours at minimum to do.


ill try


----------



## narad (Aug 31, 2013)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Got started on this one. Probably finish it tomorrow. So freaking tired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks fantastic. The only thing I'm unclear on is why being ESP is so important when everything else is Ibanez!


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 31, 2013)

narad said:


> Wow, that looks fantastic. The only thing I'm unclear on is why being ESP is so important when everything else is Ibanez!




Im unclear why the logo matters so much when the thing is purely hypothetical anyways.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 1, 2013)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> No offense, but you can probably make one of those on one of those flash-based mockup programs. If you want to just make one of those and send it to me for retouching, I'd rather do that. These take a solid 1-2 hours at minimum to do.








I layed a iceman over a lp with a floyd


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 1, 2013)

Body style/number of strings: BC Rich Beast V with back-side of a Jackson Demmelition King V, 7-string
Headstock: BC Rich Widow
Finish: Trans Black with red bevels
Binding: None
Pickups: EMG 81/ EMG 60 (HxH black covers)
Inlays: Steer skull from 11-13
Bridge: Kahler Hybrid
Fretboard: Ebony
Hardware color: black
Other details: color-matched headstock, 28.5" scale

have fun with that one...


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 1, 2013)

Based of the Gibson 335:
Gibson 335 -20% bigger F holes
Standard headstock - 2 tone amber / black sunburst, Ebony overlay
Finish - 2 tone amber / black sunburst
Binding - Ivory
Pickups - P90 at the neck
Inlays - None
Bridge style - Arch top tail piece / bridge saddle combo
Fingerboard - Ebony
Hardware - All ebony

Spruce top, maple sides, back and neck.

Please please please.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Body style/number of strings: BC Rich Beast V with back-side of a Jackson Demmelition King V, 7-string
> Headstock: BC Rich Widow
> Finish: Trans Black with red bevels
> Binding: None
> ...




dun dun dUN DUNNNN


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

Vik Fanned Fret 8 String


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

If anybody wants to help the effort, and they can draw vector stuff, or they have a camera with a good macro lens,

*HELP ME BUILD A PARTS LIBRARY*

I think I would like to make a business out of this, providing mockup services for luthiers. I didn't realize how much fun this would be.  If I can get this going and get jobs coming in, I will gladly pay for high quality, usable content. 

I can trace the body outlines and put stuff together. The stuff that takes the longest are all the small details like switches, tuning pegs, pickups, bridges, etc etc etc.


----------



## Curt (Sep 1, 2013)

Would you be willing to do an RG 7 with these specs?
Quilt Maple top
Birdseye maple fretboard
matching quilt headstock cap
Chrome hardware of whatever type you have loaded up.
black open coil pups

in a finish that is a really earthy green color with just a tinge of brown in the center that bursts out to gradually being more brown than green at the edges. I call it "lakeburst".


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

Curt said:


> Would you be willing to do an RG 7 with these specs?
> Quilt Maple top
> Birdseye maple fretboard
> matching quilt headstock cap
> ...



If it's all the same, I just used the RGD template. Reference photos would be nice...I think the flame-top one turned out pretty.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

larry said:


> uh, I know you specified guitar mockups, but how about amp heads? like say, if the axe fx II came in tube head format.


----------



## skeels (Sep 1, 2013)

Sweet stuff Kodee!

I say keep rocking, although I can offer little more than cheerleading- "Gimme a K!"

Also, I'm sorry, but .. Swampburst.

Don't take that the wrong way. 

It just sounds cooler.






Swamp burst...


----------



## Curt (Sep 1, 2013)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> If it's all the same, I just used the RGD template. Reference photos would be nice...I think the flame-top one turned out pretty.


That flame one ALMOST completely looks like what I want. Judging by the lack of detail I gave you, that looks phenomenal. Pos rep incoming! Actually considering this more than how it turned out in my head. Wonder if carvin would Option 50 this finish on a DC700...


skeels said:


> Sweet stuff Kodee!
> 
> I say keep rocking, although I can offer little more than cheerleading- "Gimme a K!"
> 
> ...


Swampburst is much more fitting! Sounds as dirty as it looks.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

skeels said:


> Sweet stuff Kodee!
> 
> I say keep rocking, although I can offer little more than cheerleading- "Gimme a K!"
> 
> ...





 Thanks!


Swampburst is 

It does kinda sound raunchy though. Like:

"Joe: Dude, those potstickers were greaaaat!

Steve: OMG!

Joe: Whats wrong bro?

Steve: I think Im gonna the swampburst.

Joe: He's gonna the swampburst! Get him some towels, STAT!

Steve: It's too late, save yourselves!
"


----------



## Curt (Sep 1, 2013)

I am GAS'ing really badly ar this point for the flame top one. Still incredibly cool, and unique enough to stand out.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

Curt said:


> I am GAS'ing really badly ar this point for the flame top one. Still incredibly cool, and unique enough to stand out.





The flame is my fav as well. Though Im not a fan of the brown burst.


----------



## Curt (Sep 1, 2013)

They all look great to me.  I don't know if I will do the brown burst or not, but the brown/amber part in the middle is still better looking than I thought it would be.


----------



## kamello (Sep 1, 2013)

do a red burst instead and call it Christmas Burst


----------



## Nile (Sep 1, 2013)

You are a ....ing wizard.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

kamello said:


> do a red burst instead and call it Christmas Burst





Merry Xmas!


----------



## Nile (Sep 1, 2013)

Needs green instead of white on the burst for Christmas.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 1, 2013)

To mah Cali peeps!




[/IMG]


This makin me hungrehhhh


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 2, 2013)

how do you do the burst?


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 2, 2013)

Dan_Vacant said:


> how do you do the burst?



By stacking the Inner Glow effect inside my burst/finish layer. I'll usually make several outlines of the body.

-One for the texture clipping mask
-One for the burst/finish color
-One for the binding


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 2, 2013)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> dun dun dUN DUNNNN



I'm saving that for when I actually order my custom.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 12, 2013)

No posts in a while..Maybe I'll do a couple of the earlier requests.


----------



## Leuchty (Sep 12, 2013)

Gibson Explorer

Trans Black with white pickguard, EMGS, black hardware and ebony board with no inlays.


----------



## skeels (Sep 12, 2013)

Bacon Burst.

Holy fock that's focking amazing.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Sep 12, 2013)

7 string Tele, neck P90, angled bridge humbucker, no pickgaurd, forearm cut, offset micro dot inlays on flamed maple board, myrtlewood top


----------



## Heroin (Sep 12, 2013)

RGD body
White finish (to resemble galaxy white )
Reverse headstock
Maple fretboard, offset dots
Lo-pro trem
RGD style control layout


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 15, 2013)

Heroin said:


> RGD body
> White finish (to resemble galaxy white )
> Reverse headstock
> Maple fretboard, offset dots
> ...


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 15, 2013)

Body Style/Number of strings: RG 7 string
Headstock style: Ibanez, Flame Maple Oceanburst
Finish: Flame Maple Oceanburst
Binding: White, body, headstock
Pickups style: H-H Dimarzio D-Activators (Or whatever) in zebra
Inlays: Offset black dots
Bridge style: Hipshot
Fretboard: Maple
Hardware color: Gold
Other details: 5 way switch, no volume position.

Pls pls pls pls pls pls pls


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Sep 15, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Gibson Explorer
> 
> Trans Black with white pickguard, EMGS, black hardware and ebony board with no inlays.




I see your white pickguard and raise you a diamondplate.









JosephAOI said:


> Body Style/Number of strings: RG 7 string
> Headstock style: Ibanez, Flame Maple Oceanburst
> Finish: Flame Maple Oceanburst
> Binding: White, body, headstock
> ...



That should be doable. 

Setting up a template - 1-2 hours
Doing palette swaps - 5-20 minutes.

What I really need is a LIBRARY of parts. Just high quality, head-on, close-up images of guitar parts. High res, preferably taken with a macro lens with no flash. And no strings occluding the view, at least as far as bridges/pickups are concerned.


----------



## rectifryer (Sep 15, 2013)

hnnnnnnggggg at that spalted maple ibby


----------



## kamello (Sep 15, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> Body Style/Number of strings: RG 7 string
> Headstock style: Ibanez, Flame Maple Oceanburst
> Finish: Flame Maple Oceanburst
> Binding: White, body, headstock
> ...



yeah...I know my signature rules


----------



## Black43 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ibanez S 6 string
Reverse headstock
transparent black flame maple body and headstock
black binding body and headstock
sharktooth inlays, abalone
ebony fretboard
floyd rose bridge and locking nut, black
EMG humbuckers, neck and bridge, black pickup rings
Abalone Ibanez logo
black volume knob and three way switch
If you could make this i congratulate you. It would be truly epic.


----------



## larry (Sep 16, 2013)

kodee, you're pretty good and I enjoyed the fractal mockup. but, this might make you work a bit... 

*Body Style/Number of strings:* LACS multi-scale RGA8
*Headstock style:* reversed pointy 4+4 Ibanez headstock with matching wenge cap w/bubinga Ibanez logo 
*Finish:* natural oil/polly wax finish
*Binding:* bubinga (body, neck, fretboard, headstock)
*Pickups style:* multi-scale passive bridge pup with wenge bobbins and gold pole pieces. 
*Inlays:* none
*Bridge style:* multi-scale edge fx III 8 bridge, & nut (rhomboid baseplate, nut and pads)
*Fretboard:* wenge
*Hardware color:* satin gold
*Other details:*
-9 piece wenge neck w/bubinga strips
-wenge top
-mahogany sides
-28 to 26" scale length
-jescar evo gold frets
-planet waves auto-trim locking tuners, gold
-no tone controls. none.
-concave back (may be difficult to render in 2d)
-please show back of entire guitar as well

alright. this could be too much and it's ok if you can't/don't want to do it. though i'm certain it'll look so very very sexy.


----------



## sezna (Sep 16, 2013)

Body Style/Number of strings: RG shape 8 string
Headstock style: Skervesen Raptor style
Finish: Maple Burl, stained green
Binding: none
Pickups style: H - H some sort of covered pickup, any black emg-looking one will do
Inlays one cross at the 12th fret, that is all
Bridge style: hipshot 
Fretboard:Ebony
Hardware color: white
Other details: Thanks!


----------



## dudeskin (Sep 18, 2013)

Body Style/Number of strings: strandberg boden 8 lower half body with upper half some sort of ergo design, maybe singlecut. i cant find the ones i did before. 
Headstock style: headless boden 8
Finish: ash body, black stain or black neckthrough with red 'wings'
Binding: none
Pickups style: slanted black lace x-bars
Inlays: no need, STEALTH!! haha
Bridge style: boden 8
Fretboard:Ebony
Hardware color: black, (i know its going to be hard to tell, but black bodies are never too dark right?
Other details: thank you!

hope thats fun enough for ya.
i keep trying myself in paint haha


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 18, 2013)

Got a new one for you!

Base model: Parker MaxxFly
Strings: 8
Scale: 24.75" - 27" (just a fanned-fret, no need to go counting pixels)
Top wood: Spalted Maple, translucent light purple dye
Fretboard: Ebony, 24 frets, offset maple dot inlays
Pickups: H-H, passive-sized
Hardware: Chrome
Bridge: whatever multi-scale fixed bridge will work fine
Controls: Vol, Tone, 3-way blade switch

Go Go Go!


----------



## dickandsmithh (Sep 18, 2013)

Body Style/Number of strings: PRS Singlecut 7 String
Headstock style: Normal PRS headstock
Finish: Cherry charcoal Tiger Eye
Bindingearl pinstripe, body, neck, headstock.
Pickups style: H-H Bare Knuckle w/ pickup Cover
Inlays: Birds or blank
Bridge style:Fixed bridge adjustable stop tail
Fretboard:Ebony
Hardware color: Chrome
Other details: 2 volume, 2 tone, pickup selector


----------



## patata (Sep 23, 2013)

Body Style/Number of strings: S7 cobra-7string-baritone
Headstock style: Rusti guitars 3x4
Finish: Black stained basswood
Binding: none
Pickups style: Passive white pickup
Inlays offset dots @ 12th fret
Bridge style: ABM
Fretboard:Birdseye maple
Hardware color: black
Other details: 25,5-27,5'',27''*hipshot bridge*(Im between these two options for my next build)


----------



## ASoC (Sep 24, 2013)

Body Style/Number of strings: See pic, 7 strings
Headstock style: See pic
Finish: Claro Walnut Top, oil finish
Binding: none
Pickups style: H - H camo bkps
Inlays none
Bridge style: hipshot 
Fretboard:Ebony
Hardware color: gold
Other details: 1 3-way blade switch, 1 Volume And you're the coolest for doing this 

btw: the dashed lines are meant to be beveling/carving on the back of the guitar, if that isn't clear

Body/Headstock design pics:


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 24, 2013)

Fender jim root strat see thru white with matte black pickguard black hardware ebony fret board and brushed black chrome emgs


----------



## patata (Sep 24, 2013)

Kodee_Kaos said:


>









Better


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 28, 2013)

okay, how about one I'm actually working on at the moment:

BC Rich JR V
6-string
25.5" scale
Widow headstock
Black finish
Ebony fretboard, 24 frets
Red Abalone Gibson Flying V-style pickguard
EMG 85/60 pickups
black hardware
volume, tone, 3-way toggle
TOM bridge with string-through body tailpiece
Red goat's head inlays at frets 1,3,5,7,9,12,15,17,19,21,24


----------



## Black43 (Sep 30, 2013)

This one shouldn't present too much of a challenge, but would look cool nevertheless.
Bodyshape: RG
Colour: Flat white with black pickguard
Strings: 6, 
Scale: 25.5"
Neck: Maple, with Ebony board and green Sharktooth inlays, 24 fret
Headstock: Reverse, white with black binding and green Ibanez logo
Pickups: H-S-H, green/black neck, black middle, black/green bridge (DiMarzio's or something like that)
Bridge: Edge Pro, cosmo black
Other hardware: cosmo black (including strap buttons)
Controls: 1 volume knob (cosmo), 5-way switch

If you have the time this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 19, 2013)

Could you possibly mockup a single cut starndberg. Just for curiosity.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 20, 2013)

Do a mockup of a EBMM JP7 Natural finish, Ebony fretboard, Natural finish headstock, Black hardware and black pickups. One of my dream guitars. Thank you


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll try again, since i kind of neglected the requested format last time


Body Style/Number of strings: Drop top Tele (forearm contour), 7 string
Headstock style: reverse inline tele style
Finish: clear satin on figured myrtlewood
Binding: none
Pickups style: soapbar p90 neck, twangbucker (slanted humbucker) bridge
Inlays: offset dots 
Bridge style: hipshot
Fretboard: flamed maple
Hardware color: black
Other details: 5 pc Rosewood/maple/rosewood/maple/rosewood neck shows into headstock

--Actually having guitar built to these specs built by Acacia just wanted to see a 3rd part artist rendition--


----------



## Valnob (Nov 1, 2013)

How about one like this ?

Body Style/Number of strings: EBMM JP12 7 string
Headstock style: EBMM 5+2
Finish: Blue sparkle 
Binding: White on the neck
Pickups style: H-S (BKP warpig + EMG singlecoil)
Inlays: JP shields
Bridge style: Shaller Hannes
Fretboard: Rosewood
Hardware color: Gold
Other details:


----------



## AlejoV (May 5, 2014)

Please, just this one!

Green Ernie Ball JP style 8 string, green color. 5+3 headstock, or 6+2.


----------



## Ajb667 (May 6, 2014)

Body Style/Number of strings: 6 string Mayone Regius
Headstock style: Reverse Regius, same as body
Finish: Natural figured walnut
Binding: none
Pickups style: H-H BKP's black battleworn
Bridge style: hipshot
Fretboard:Ebony
Hardware color: black
Other details:

I'm considering building a regius clone so this would really help.


----------



## Svava (May 8, 2014)

JP Majesty
8 String
Arctic Dream Finish
Fanned Frets

Gold hardware

<3


----------

